# Need a little advice on filling some voids please.



## GeorgeS (Aug 14, 2015)

On to the next project now which is a live edge walnut bar top and I need a little advice. I need to fill a few voids but I'm not sure what to use and how to apply it without causing other issues when I get ready to finish it. I plan to use a few coats of Waterlox in a medium sheen to finish it off. I have some work to do where the two slabs meet and some scrapping to do before finish. Here are some pictures and thanks in advance for you advice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2015)

I have had success with the 2 part bar top stuff. I got mine form Home Depot. Mix up a little batch and pour it in. If the voids go all the way through, make sure to seal the bottom really well or it will leak through. You can sand it down to flush after it cures in a couple of days, I used poly over the top and it's completely compatible, not sure about Waterlox...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 14, 2015)

@barry richardson Thank you Barry! I'm gonna do a test run on the Waterlox, I've never used it before but have been told it does a great job. My only concern I have with whatever I use to fill the voids is that it not be more shinny than the finish the Waterlox has. I will pick up some of the bar top two part you mentioned and see how it looks.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 14, 2015)

I've also used 2 part polyester resin (The stuff they use for fiberglass work) to fill voids like that, Agree on making sure the underside is sealed off with tape or something to keep whatever you pour in form running out.


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 14, 2015)

@Schroedc Thank you! Sounds like lots of you guys are using this stuff so I will be picking some up for sure.

@barry richardson Can you provide a link or a product name? I don't see anything on Depots web site.


----------



## TimR (Aug 14, 2015)

I would consider this product for filling the void, polyester clear resin. I think it's going to dry pretty hard, and I would expect a top finish of Waterlox would adhere to it (if scuffed a little), but would definitely try first on scrap.
I did some experimenting with a "bar top resin", can't recall which brand, for a thick clear surface, but it even described it's final surface as not being hard, though somewhat self sealing. I was going to use it for a slab table, but I'm still undecided. You can gently put a finger nail against it and leave an indentation, as would any heavy object. I'm sure this makes it friendlier to deal with wood movement, but I like that you're going with the Waterlox.

By the way, looks like it's going to be a nice bar for the home theatre room.


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 14, 2015)

@TimR I have used that before for a little practical joke on a coworker. I can even buy it with a 40% off coupon from one of my local stores similar to Hobby Lobby. I was going to try that as well. I settled on Waterlox because I have younger children and it looks like if somebody accidentally damaged the top it would be easier to repair. I hear a lot of good things about its resistance to water rings too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 17, 2015)

George,
I have used Pacer Z-poxy with very good results. Can be colored with numerous dying agents. They have a number of choices - I have used the 5-minute the most but that is on boxes whose voids are nit as big as yours. And what a bar that will make!!!
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8xtw5bp3l6_e


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @TimR I have used that before for a little practical joke on a coworker.



Is this something we can all laugh at?
Hint hint...


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 19, 2015)

@ripjack13 Absolutely! I'm one of those weirdos that goes crazy with anything that makes a repetitive noise. Any kind of background music and such doesn't bother me while I'm working but something in the white noise area drives me nuts! My coworker bought one of those $10 USB desktop fans and it made a noise that was making me crazy. He enjoyed that a little too much so when he went on vacation I disassembled the fan and reassembled it inside a large fish bowl and then poured two cans of that resin inside the bowl. Once it hardened I broke the bowl and put it back on his desk. Problem solved!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 19, 2015)

@JR Parks Thanks much! If the resin I have doesn't work out Ill give that a shot. Both pieces of wood are beautiful! I can't wait to get them sanded and scraped out so I can add finish.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

hahahahahahaaa....that's evil.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 19, 2015)

Here it is ... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ole...laze-Finish-and-Preservative-241352/202056337
Another tip I forgot to mention is to have a propane torch handy. After applying the resin, sweep the flame over the surface to get rig of air bubbles...


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 19, 2015)

@barry richardson Thank you sir!


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 29, 2015)

George is an wiseguy but the door and bar top look great. Seen them in person. Now where is that damn fan??? I may need to purchase a few dozen more!!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 30, 2015)

Wiseguy was not the exact wording by the way.


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 30, 2015)

Yea yea yea! You deserved it and youi know it. Maybe Ill get you a new one for Christmas.


----------

